# alright folks, lets see the pics of the damaged lawn.



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

this will be painful to see. 
i will post mine later today.


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

Considering many people lost their houses in these storms, this doesn't seem right. [comment removed by moderator]


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

nemesis256 said:


> Considering many people lost their houses in these storms, this doesn't seem right. [comment removed by moderator]


[response removed by moderator]


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Off topic comments removed. There is absolutely no reason for this topic to stray down that path.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Life goes on. There are disasters most everywhere: Covid, Afghanistan, Syria, hurricanes, floods, California fires, Haiti earthquake. But life goes on and those of us interested in lawns are here talking about lawns. There is no shame in that. We are trying to protect the land we are responsible for.

I'll post my pictures of armyworm damage. I've sprayed with bifenthrin and will be reseeding, This damage happened very suddenly while I was away for a few days.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> Life goes on. There are disasters most everywhere: Covid, Afghanistan, Syria, hurricanes, floods, California fires, Haiti earthquake. But life goes on and those of us interested in lawns are here talking about lawns. There is no shame in that. We are trying to protect the land we are responsible for.
> 
> I'll post my pictures of armyworm damage. I've sprayed with bifenthrin and will be reseeding, This damage happened very suddenly while I was away for a few days.


I was away for a few weeks on vacation and the night before we left I started seeing little brown spots and I could have sworn I saw a little worm when I did my soap test at 1a the morning of my flight. Needless to say, it was one of my more stressful "vacations"


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Virginiagal said:


> Life goes on. There are disasters most everywhere: Covid, Afghanistan, Syria, hurricanes, floods, California fires, Haiti earthquake. But life goes on and those of us interested in lawns are here talking about lawns. There is no shame in that. We are trying to protect the land we are responsible for.
> 
> I'll post my pictures of armyworm damage. I've sprayed with bifenthrin and will be reseeding, This damage happened very suddenly while I was away for a few days.


Holy heck. Sorry for your loss!
Where was this?
And should we all start spraying preemptively for armyworms?


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

With all that's going wrong in the world, blessed to be only be battling lawn fungus.



ETA: Oops....this is in the cool season room.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

@rockinmylawn This is in the near West End in Richmond.VA.. VA Tech bulletin on it:
https://vaturf.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/09/General-armyworm-update-for-LCOs-and-clientele.pdf
Channel 6 report:
https://www.wtvr.com/news/local-news/fall-army-worms-destroy-virginia-lawns
Channel 12:
https://www.nbc12.com/2021/09/01/lawn-care-specialist-discusses-impact-armyworms-lawns/

I would say do the soapy water test to see if armyworms come up. Most of my neighbors are not affected, at least not yet. The moths apparently liked something in my yard to lay eggs on,.


----------



## cahood (Aug 26, 2021)

Army worms got me...


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

There will be a lot of washout renovation pictures here.. sigh..


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I didn't take pics, but have most of it looking back to relatively ok.

I did find a reasonable amount of seed at the end of my yard, and the peat moss looked like a river bed, with little "waves" across the yard.

However I don't really know if most of the seed just washed away completely or whether some is in the soil.
So I'm debating whether to just throw more seed down now, or to wait and see what comes up and do a spring seeding for the rest.

On my two steepest slopes, I did put down Slopemaster and though there was a little washout there, those steep slopes survived 10x better than even the "flat" parts of my yard.


----------



## Johnnyv12 (Apr 4, 2020)

@San i have the same dilemma. I seeded 80/20 kbg/prg last weekend. Prg started to getminate on wednesday and then the storm hit. There was definitely some wash out but i cant tell if its all washed away or what will actually grow. Having a hard time deciding if i let it ride and see what happens or reseed. PRG looks like its ok though as im seeing more sprouts each day.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Johnnyv12 said:


> @San i have the same dilemma. I seeded 80/20 kbg/prg last weekend. Prg started to getminate on wednesday and then the storm hit. There was definitely some wash out but i cant tell if its all washed away or what will actually grow. Having a hard time deciding if i let it ride and see what happens or reseed. PRG looks like its ok though as im seeing more sprouts each day.


I'm in the same boat as you guys! Can't decide to add more seed tomorrow or let it ride another week


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

@Johnnyv12 I think I'm going to add some seed at half the rate, in the highly visible areas, such as the front yard, and wait and see for the rest.

That way I don't waste too much seed, but at least have one area that will hopefully look good.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> Life goes on. There are disasters most everywhere: Covid, Afghanistan, Syria, hurricanes, floods, California fires, Haiti earthquake. But life goes on and those of us interested in lawns are here talking about lawns. There is no shame in that. We are trying to protect the land we are responsible for.
> 
> I'll post my pictures of armyworm damage. I've sprayed with bifenthrin and will be reseeding, This damage happened very suddenly while I was away for a few days.


does Grub-ex prevent armyworm takeover?


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

steffen707 said:


> Virginiagal said:
> 
> 
> > Life goes on. There are disasters most everywhere: Covid, Afghanistan, Syria, hurricanes, floods, California fires, Haiti earthquake. But life goes on and those of us interested in lawns are here talking about lawns. There is no shame in that. We are trying to protect the land we are responsible for.
> ...





> Many caterpillars also eat grass roots, such as sod webworms, armyworms and cutworms. When used according to the label directions, GrubEx is an effective control against all these grub types, but it is harmless to earthworms, bees, wasps and wildlife.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

1028mountain said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> > Virginiagal said:
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Grub Ex is more of a preventative than a curative. Here is some info:
https://plantcaretoday.com/when-to-apply-grubex.html


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> Grub Ex is more of a preventative than a curative. Here is some info:
> https://plantcaretoday.com/when-to-apply-grubex.html


True, I was glad cuz I already put grubex down this year and no signs of lawn killing worms.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

On a positive note, after repair and some watering, I see baby grass popping up in some places!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Recovery!


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

Omg @Virginiagal that is an amazing transformation!!! Well done it looks beautiful!


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Looks great Virginia. How and what products did you use to perform your transformation?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I mowed as low as the mower would go and raked up dead stuff with a garden rake. Spread seed. Applied Tenacity. Watered lightly (just held the hose) several times a day at first. Rain has supplied most of the water lately. After grass grew above 2 inches, I cut it to 2 inches and have been cutting a couple times a week. I applied some fertilizer after I started cutting. I'm using a slow release that has a good amount of potassium since my last soil test indicated I needed potassium. I'll increase the amount of fertilizer in my next application this month. Grass usually continues growing all through November.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh, I almost forgot. Before seeding I applied bifenthrin to kill armyworms (though I think most had gone into the pupa state by then) and GrubEx to prevent the next wave.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I knew water was your main ingredient! Nice work! Looks amazing! Which seed did you use? I have good luck with Scott's Thick'r S&S. My lawn has been green for the past 3-4 weeks. I am glad that you told me to hold off on fertilizing through the summer as it has paid off.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I got seed locally at Southern States. There was a bag with a mixture of Valkyrie, Titanium, and Firecracker. They were on the VA Tech recommended list.

Yes, @creediddy2021, you should be doing most of your fertilizing now in the fall. Just a little bit in the spring. None in the summer unless there are special circumstances.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> I got seed locally at Southern States. There was a bag with a mixture of Valkyrie, Titanium, and Firecracker. They were on the VA Tech recommended list.
> 
> Yes, @creediddy2021, you should be doing most of your fertilizing now in the fall. Just a little bit in the spring. None in the summer unless there are special circumstances.


Great Virgnia! I have already put down the YM Double Dark about 1.5 weeks ago. I only applied .6 lbs of N. I still have more than 3/4 of the bag left. Noticing a difference already in the color in the lawn with the 6% iron. Not much top growth at all. I just picked up some Ironite and will put down before the next rainfall. My spring soil test showed iron deficiency as I have not put down much iron this spring and summer.


----------

